# Oh my god



## gsgary (Jun 18, 2012)

I have just noticed i have over 700 likes, how can an ******* get nearly 10% likes of the amount of posts he has made


----------



## sm4him (Jun 18, 2012)

Clearly, some people just aren't very discerning about when they click that little "Like" button! :lmao:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 18, 2012)

gsgary said:


> I have just noticed i have over 700 likes, how can an ******* get nearly 10% likes of the amount of posts he has made



Trust me bro, I've wondered the same.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## OrionsByte (Jun 18, 2012)

Grade school social mechanics.  The snarky guy is either a jerk, or the coolest person in the room.  If people appear to be entertained by said snark, they must therefore be cool, and not a jerk.  If I also want to be considered cool, I should like this person and laugh at his snarky "humor."  The more people like you when you're snarky, the cooler you become, until you're like one big singularity of coolness, sucking all the wannabe cool kids in to your faux social circle like a black hole.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 18, 2012)

I "liked" every post in this thread...just so I can be cool.  Did it work?


----------



## OrionsByte (Jun 18, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> I "liked" every post in this thread...just so I can be cool.  Did it work?



See?!


----------



## snowbear (Jun 18, 2012)

I just spend an hour each day clicking "Like" on random posts.  I guess I got a few of yours.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 18, 2012)

gsgary said:


> I have just noticed i have over 700 likes, how can an ******* get nearly 10% likes of the amount of posts he has made



Pity Clicks? 




   lol! (Joking.. seriously!)


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 18, 2012)

Stop posting in here, you are making me have click like more and more, dammit.


----------



## mishele (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm going to have Overread look into this!!!


----------



## IByte (Jun 18, 2012)

He probably has a two accounts that gives himself likes when he's feeling low.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 18, 2012)

<----runs and hides in General Gallery....after clicking "like" first.  he he he


----------



## mjhoward (Jun 18, 2012)

gsgary said:


> I have just noticed i have over 700 likes, how can an ******* get nearly 10% likes of the amount of posts he has made



How can someone so _Bitter_, ahem, have nearly 3,000 likes?!?  I think the forum just 'likes' pessimism and sarcasm


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 18, 2012)

You "like" the good, you "like" the bad.
You "like" them both, and there you have...

...the facts of life.
The facts of life.
The facts of life.
Yeah.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 18, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > I have just noticed i have over 700 likes, how can an ******* get nearly 10% likes of the amount of posts he has made
> ...



What's wrong with pessimism and sarcasm?


----------



## manaheim (Jun 18, 2012)

Man I thought I was way more of an ******* than you.  I must be doing something wrong.

*cries*


----------



## Netskimmer (Jun 18, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> You "like" the good, you "like" the bad.
> You "like" them both, and there you have...
> 
> ...the facts of life.
> ...



Oh god, I actually remember that show.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Netskimmer (Jun 18, 2012)

Is that a Herpe on her lip or did someone punch her in the mouth?


----------



## tmjjk (Jun 18, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> You "like" the good, you "like" the bad.
> You "like" them both, and there you have...
> 
> ...the facts of life.
> ...



Bitter... Were you singing as you typed, with your head bopping side to side? Because that's what I pictured  lol


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you for saying things people feel bad saying!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## mjhoward (Jun 19, 2012)

sm4him said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



Not a single thing!  I've contributed my fair share of pessimism and sarcasm 

I think a 'Hate' button would work wonders for this forum


----------



## yerlem (Jun 19, 2012)

I'd love a hate button! I've wanted facebook to implement it for forever, but everything is good vibes over there. Ugh.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 19, 2012)

yerlem said:
			
		

> I'd love a hate button! I've wanted facebook to implement it for forever, but everything is good vibes over there. Ugh.



Only because i will not go on face****


----------



## sm4him (Jun 19, 2012)

yerlem said:


> I'd love a hate button!



So, if a mod made a thread introducing the TPF "hate" button, I wonder if it would get a lot of "likes?"



yerlem said:


> I've wanted facebook to  implement it for forever, but *everything is good vibes over there*.  Ugh.



Evidently, you are not "FB friends" to a bunch of teenage American girls. They post on each other's walls about 456 times a day, and it starts out all sweetness and light, but generally quickly develops into drama. "Quit posting things on my wall." "I can post what I want anywhere I want." "I'm going to unfriend you if you keep posting this cr*p on my wall." "You stole my boyfriend." "He wasn't your boyfriend when I started dating him; not my fault you can't make him happy."
It gets old. FAST. 

Which is why I end up over here on TPF so much...and probably why I'm so snarky. 
Nah, I blame (or rather, credit) my father for that trait.


----------



## yerlem (Jun 19, 2012)

sm4him said:


> So, if a mod made a thread introducing the TPF "hate" button, I wonder if it would get a lot of "likes?"



mind = blown



sm4him said:


> Evidently, you are not "FB friends" to a bunch of teenage American girls. They post on each other's walls about 456 times a day, and it starts out all sweetness and light, but generally quickly develops into drama. "Quit posting things on my wall." "I can post what I want anywhere I want." "I'm going to unfriend you if you keep posting this cr*p on my wall." "You stole my boyfriend." "He wasn't your boyfriend when I started dating him; not my fault you can't make him happy."
> It gets old. FAST.
> 
> Which is why I end up over here on TPF so much...and probably why I'm so snarky.
> Nah, I blame (or rather, credit) my father for that trait.



I think the only teenage girls I have are my cousins, but they are not american and I never read any drama from them! 
And I don't know if it was because I went to a technical school were there weren't a lot of girls, but I didn't have any drama during my teenage years either...


----------



## mishele (Jun 19, 2012)

sm4him said:


> yerlem said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love a hate button!
> ...



Are you friends on FB w/ a lot of teenage American girls?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 19, 2012)

I am!



mishele said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > yerlem said:
> ...


----------



## sm4him (Jun 19, 2012)

mishele said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > yerlem said:
> ...



Yeah, actually I am. About a dozen of them are various nieces and cousins, but most of them are girls in our youth group at church.


----------



## yerlem (Jun 19, 2012)

sm4him said:


> but most of them are girls in our youth group at church.



then you should just comment "is that what jesus would do?" every time they start drama.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 19, 2012)

yerlem said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > but most of them are girls in our youth group at church.
> ...



Oh, I can't TELL you how many times I've said that...or how many times I have actually messaged one of them privately and tried to "gently persuade" them to give more serious consideration to their words and their attitudes. The fact that I'm able to do that, and that some of them actually even LISTEN once in a while is the only reason I keep letting them friend me; I figure at least they'll have a few adult "voices of reason" in with all the drama.

Okay, that's enough of that...I fear this is threatening to hijack the thread...which is really about WHY someone like gsgary has managed to garner over 700 likes, despite his ever-vigilant efforts to keep that from happening. 
Perhaps, gary, that alone is why you have so many likes...people are doing just to spite you! :lmao:


----------

